# Morel MT-22 vs MT-23 tweeters



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

I had an opportunity to compare the MT-22 and MT-23 tweeters today.

Source, Alpine 9965 and 9855; Amp, Genesis Profile
Components, Hybrid Ovation 5 and Elate 5
Zero processing (flat)

The MT-22 was ok, but too laid back and a little dull for my taste. I'd choose my current Oz Audio Matrix Elite 25 over the MT-22. I'm sure the MT-22 crosses over lower, but it wasn't worth the money difference, that's for sure.

On the other hand... *the MT-23 is very nice. It opened up with lots of air and detail. It had plenty of top-end sparkle for me, didn't have any sibilance, and wasn't fatiguing or harsh.*

It was -4dB on the passive in relation to the mid, and he said at 0 they get a little bright. Running active on my DRZ9255/4150XXK combo should be nice, with the W18NX on a 2500XXK, and IDQ on the other half of the 4150.

The MT-23 was mounted in the door pointing to the roof about the point between the front seats. On lower octave passages, it of course had a low stage due to the positioning, but I noticed when higher frequencies played, the stage was high and at the windshield. *Given their location, the stage height and depth was very impressive.*

I've been looking for a tweeter to mate with the Seas W18NX-001 in a 2-way front, and the MT-23 seems to be the top runner. It has a Fs of 950Hz, FR of 1400Hz and up, and I listened to it passively crossed at 1800Hz. I have a feeling it will mate with the W18NX around 2500Hz.

The Lotus RT25F is too deep for my application, and the Rainbow CAL is stupid expensive, so this leaves the MT-23. The local dealer in Woodland Hills, CA has them for $250 plus tax. I'll be looking online for other sources first though. Anyone have a source with better pricing??

Morel MT-23 Specs:
http://www.morelhifi.com/products/mob_components_tweeters_mt23.html


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting this info Focus! I've been racking my brain for weeks researching a tweeter to pair up with a set of Seas Reference mids. I too came to the same conclusion. Rainbow Cal 28, Morel MT-23 and Seas Reference fabric. 

Seas are too deep for my doors and the Rainbows is too expensive. From my standpoint, its a state of diminishing returns. It may well be the best sounding tweeter out there but at a retail price of $7-800, its not feasible.

Which leaves the MT-23 in contention. I think at that price, its a good deal.
I contacted Morel directly, since I do not have a local dealer, they charge the MSRP of $349.99 plus s/h.

I searched high and low for an internet store but the only one I found was at the ebay italy site heh..

I wish I live within the 48 states so I can get the good deals  It sucks to be on the 50th, isolated from the rest of the world.

Good luck on your setup.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Excellent review! Great to finally see some more opinoins of these tweeters. IIRC, the main difference in build between the mt-22 and mt-23 is the hole in the grille. Perhaps with a drill you can convert your mt-22's into mt-23's? 

FWIW, Morel just released a compact version of their Supremo tweet called the Piccolo.


----------



## evangelos K (Aug 27, 2005)

npdang said:


> FWIW, Morel just released a compact version of their Supremo tweet called the Piccolo.


Link?


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

Both of them had the center hole in the grille.

MT-23 has a double-neo-magnet setup; lower FR, 6 ohm vs 4, and a bit more power handling of 130w vs 110w.

I was more off-axis and further away from the MT-22, so that might account for some differences. I moved closer though, and they didn't seem to change much.

MT-23
http://www.morelhifi.com/products/mob_components_tweeters_mt23.html

MT-22
http://www.morelhifi.com/products/mob_components_tweeters_mt22.html

He wasn't aware of the Supremo Piccolo yet. He was very interested when I mentioned they were essentially the Supremo with a smaller 2.6" faceplate.

http://www.morelhifi.com/media/press_mob_12.html


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

youre right the only difference with the supremo is the power handling but basically the same 6ohm tweeter. Congrats Im sure itll mate nicely. Mine is married to a seas rw165 mids and really enjoying the top end the mt23 tweeters bring to the table!! Fat sounding with great sparkle detailed but not fatiguing highs!!!! Cheers


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

rbenz27 said:


> I wish I live within the 48 states so I can get the good deals  It sucks to be on the 50th, isolated from the rest of the world.
> 
> Good luck on your setup.



u from hawaii too?


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

fearlessfly28 said:


> u from hawaii too?


Yep.. I think we only have 2 shops here on Oahu that carries good SQ stuff. The rest are all SPL oriented.. not that there's anything wrong with that..  

Which rock you on?


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

rbenz27 said:


> Yep.. I think we only have 2 shops here on Oahu that carries good SQ stuff. The rest are all SPL oriented.. not that there's anything wrong with that..
> 
> Which rock you on?


Oahu my brotha =) (north shore)
Oahu do have some good shops but the attitude here is kinda shady. 
Shops are pretty shady and alot of car audio junkies are kinda hmmm not too friendly..lol


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

you bastards who live in HI..im too envious 

anyway, great review...


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

oh yeah nice review but the retail price on those Mrel tweets is a bit too high. well to much for me anyways.


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

hawaii is aight i guess..lol

the morels tweets lQQk so much like the PG ti Elites and the DLS UR's =)


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

That's really strange. The old mt-22 I had never had the hole in the grille. I remember talking to a Morel rep awhile back and mentioning the obstructive nature of the grille... and lo and behold awhile later I see the mt-23... with the hole in the grille. IIRC they both had double magnet, and the same type of accuflex dome coating etc.


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

I talked to a rep in AZ a couple of days ago. He said the only difference is the double magnet which leads to a lower usable crossover.

He said they sound identical in the same setup, unless you are pushing the lower crossover point and at higher levels.

Both tweeters were in a passive setup, and I guess there are a lot of jumper options that would affect how they sounded; thus not a fair comparison.

This makes me wonder if the MT-22 might be ok. In a few days, I'll go back and check them out again.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

npdang said:


> FWIW, Morel just released a compact version of their Supremo tweet called the Piccolo.


http://www.morelhifi.com/media/press_mob_12.html
SPECS


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

FYI MT23 is the exact same build as the MT22 just in 6 ohm configuration.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

fearlessfly28 said:


> hawaii is aight i guess..lol
> 
> the morels tweets lQQk so much like the PG ti Elites and the DLS UR's =)


Morel made the Elites for PG.......


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

And the original DLS UR-series...


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> FYI MT23 is the exact same build as the MT22 just in 6 ohm configuration.


A Morel rep confirmed what the specs say. The MT-23 has a double magnet.

http://www.morelhifi.com/products/mob_components_tweeters_mt23.html


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone been able to compare these to the Cal27's?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

How do these compare to the ti-elites? I was told the mt-23 was very similar.


----------



## andrei (Oct 25, 2006)

resurrecting this one for a quick question. it hasn't been really finalized how an MT-22 would stand up in an active setup against the MT-23. 

or sound would be basically the same? thanks!


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know about your question in particular, but if you can get them to send them to you (there in Australia) these guys www.fhrxstudios.com have them for about $158 USD for the MT-23 and $122 USD for the MT-22. Morel is cheap over here.


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to resurrect this one...who is usin the morel mt-230....just a question on crossover setting..I'm running them active in a 2 way set u for now...I think the passive crossovers has them crossed at 2200hz on a 12db slope...I'm running that down to 2000hz on a 24db slope....anyone using them crossed over this low or lower?? Thanks for any replies


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I used a pair of MT-22 at 2000Hz for a bit, but settled on 2500Hz for the final tune. They handled the 2000Hz just fine though, with 100 watts each and at ridiculous amounts of volume.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

I have both MT22's and MT23's. Both handle impressive power and I have had both crossed as low as 1800hz with no problems or break-up. The 23's do give off a more detailed and airy sound than the 22's, but I think that is to be expected. Each one however sounds really good when paired with a mid & crossover point that compliments them.


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

Cheers thanks for the replies guys...the reason why I ask is because of that so called
Rule of thumb of no crossing over of less than double the fs of a speaker...now the mt23 has an fs of 1200hz...so no lower than 2400hz...but like I said the passives in an elite set are crossed at 2200 on a 12db slope so I guess it is driver dependant??? I'm going to use my oscilloscope and an 1800hz tone and tune to that....I'm not about max volume anyway and it is just filling in till I set up my 3 way......thanks again for the replies


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting, I'd not heard that double the FS rule of thumb before. Definitely thinking that it's driver dependent, because both the Morel MT-22 and MT-23 can be crossed pretty low, compared to most other tweeters.


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

....yeah I have read that "rule" a few times on this forum...I know it's don't believe everything you hear...err read!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

with rs180's lowpassed at 2k 24db, the mt23s at 2k hi passed 24db phase adjusted sounded fantastic.


----------

